# Welches Sockel 1150 Mainboard ?



## Fossi777 (6. Juni 2013)

Werde bald aufrüsten und meinen treuen Q6600 in Rente schicken.

Suche nun ein anständiges Mainboard mit Z87 Chipsatz zu Overclocken so um die 100 Eur.

Der USB3 Bug beim C1 Stepping stört mich nicht wirklich, habe aber gehört dass das C2 Stepping schon im Juli kommen soll. 
Evtl. kann ichs mir doch noch solange verkneifen. Aber kribbelt schon gewaltig in den Fingern...

Multi GPU ist nicht geplant,  ich lege Wert auf Langlebigkeit , bugfreies Bios , und gute OC Möglichkeiten.

In der engeren Auswahl befinden sich derzeit das 

Asus Z87 - K .  
Gigabyte D3H(P)
ASRock Z87 Pro3

Welches Board würdet ihr euch holen ?

Edit : 33 Sockel Haswell Mainboars im Vergleich
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4444...h87-and-3x-b85


----------



## Erok (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welches So 1150 Mainboard ASRock Z87 Pro3 oder Asus Z87-K ?*

Gigabyte 1 : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87-d3hp-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950966.html

Gigabyte 2 - Mein Favorit : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950963.html


----------



## ich111 (6. Juni 2013)

Würde auch das Z87X D3H nehmen


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Juni 2013)

Z77X? Du meinst wohl Z87X


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Juni 2013)

Das Asrock pro 3/4 ist gut oder auch das Extreme 4 wenns etwas mehr sein soll 

Die Alternative wären dann die beiden schon geposteten Gigabytes


----------



## ich111 (6. Juni 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das Asrock pro 3/4 ist gut oder auch das Extreme 4 wenns etwas mehr sein soll
> 
> Die Alternative wären dann die beiden schon geposteten Gigabytes


Das Layout vom Extreme 4 ist leider nicht so toll


----------



## Fossi777 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welches So 1150 Mainboard ASRock Z87 Pro3 oder Asus Z87-K ?*

Jo das Gigabyte  kommt mit auf die Liste , kann man das  D3HP auch nehmen ? 

Muss dazu sagen dass ich derzeit nicht unbedingt vor habe Multi GPU zu nutzen.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welches So 1150 Mainboard ASRock Z87 Pro3 oder Asus Z87-K ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das Layout vom Extreme 4 ist leider nicht so toll


 
Warum sollte das Layout schlecht sein?
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Box/Z87 Extreme4(m).jpg


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Juni 2013)

Hab mal n Review von 33 1150er Boards im Startpost hinzugefügt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welches So 1150 Mainboard ASRock Z87 Pro3 oder Asus Z87-K ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Layout schlecht sein?
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Box/Z87 Extreme4(m).jpg


 
Schau mal genau hin wo die PCIe 1x Slots sind und wieso Asrock da unten ein PCI Slot verbaut.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2013)

Ein x1 als Abstand zum CPU-Kühler find ich super, da gibts auch mit einem großen Kühler keine Kollision.
Falls ich eine PCI-Karte noch haben sollte, hat die doch in einem Dual-GPU System wunderbar zwischen den beiden Karten Platz.
Wenn ich eine x1 Grafikkarte oder Wlan Karte noch brauch, kann ich das als kurze Version auch im obersten x1 Slot reinstecken.

Ich find das Layout absolut nicht tragisch.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

Versuch mal im Slot über der Grafikkarte was einzubauen wenn du einen großen CPU Kühler drin hast.
Außerdem wird die Karte darin von der Grafikarte weich gekocht.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2013)

Eine WLAN x1 Karte ragt fast nicht über den Slot an sich hinaus, da stößt kein CPU-Kühler an.
Bei einer Soundkarte wird es zu viel werden, die kann ich aber auch in den letzten Slot stecken.
Das Gigabyte D3H schaut da auch nicht besser aus.

Was mich aber gerade wundert, das Mainboard unterstützt Quad Crossfire und Quad SLI, bei drei x16 Steckplätzen


----------



## Tgt79 (12. Juni 2013)

Klar, mit 2 DualGPU-Karten in 2 Slots sinds in der Summe 4 GPUs, also Quad-SLI/Crossfire. der letzte Slot wird dann halt nicht mit genutzt.

Edit: deswegen gibt es ja auch Boards mit 2x PCIex16, die Quad-SLI etc unterstützen, aber eben kein Tripple.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine WLAN x1 Karte ragt fast nicht über den Slot an sich hinaus, da stößt kein CPU-Kühler an.
> Bei einer Soundkarte wird es zu viel werden, die kann ich aber auch in den letzten Slot stecken.
> Das Gigabyte D3H schaut da auch nicht besser aus.


 
Beim Gigabyte ist der dritte PCIe 16x Slot an den PCH angebunden ist.
Bei Asrock z.B. nicht. Dort eingesteckt würde die Soundkarte der Grafikkarte 8 Lanes klauen.


----------



## Nerrew (13. Juni 2013)

wie wäre es mit dem: https://geizhals.de/msi-z87-g45-gaming-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-7821-001r-a953892.html


----------

